# Roland, Copam, and Graphtec Noise Comparison



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

[media]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CnWLRREAK9Q[/media]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CnWLRREAK9Q

As soon as it's done processing, here's my updated (and hopefully more evenly balanced) video comparing the noise levels between the Roland GX-24, Copam CP-2500, and Graphtec CE5000-60 plotters.

I got the camera position and angle as close as I could to each other in this one.

I'll be posting more threads with their own aspects of the tests I'm conducting between these three machines (with the US Cutter LaserPoint coming soon!) from this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t31742.html

P.S. The order that I have these doesn't have anything to do with my conclusions as to the value of each of these machines. They're just in order of closest to farthest away from my computer. 

I'll wait to post my final review of each of them at the very end of all of these tests. I'm not even 100% sure yet, myself.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The volume of the copam is sure greater but....it has the most annoying sound of the three


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the wierd noise is in the stepper motor , the servo motors are much quieter. Thanks for the update chani. ...... Jb


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, I wanted to let everyone form their own opinions before I went into any explanations, but the stepper motors are definitely what makes the Copam louder.

I'd say that the Graphtec and Roland kinda cancel each other out. The carriage on the Graphtec is quieter, but the fan is louder. Also, the blade lifting is louder on the Graphtec than the Roland. But once you get a few feet away from either of those machines you can hardly tell the difference.

I just wanted to say that the only reason I'm posting this is because noise was brought up as a concern in the other thread.

Tomorrow I will actually begin comparing the features of and software for these machines.

Hopefully my cold has gone down enough that I don't sound too hoarse or raspy on video.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks Chani for this I think that the bottem roller is what makes the most of the noise but in person it is not to bad I can still talk on phone and dont have to walk Away


----------



## mark1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good stuff! I think you could make a few extra bucks selling some of those noises the Copam makes to a sci-fi show!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Great video Chani.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

mark1984 said:


> Good stuff! I think you could make a few extra bucks selling some of those noises the Copam makes to a sci-fi show!


LOL! That's an excellent idea!

Now I just need to purchase some high-end sound equipment. 

I'll be re-editing this video once the LaserPoint arrives so we have as complete a comparison as we can (at least with these four machines).

Again, I'm not trying to get hung up on sound levels, and even this isn't completely accurate as you don't know what volume to put your computer at to know how they really sound in real-life. But people wanted to know the difference, so I posted it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

make sound track then sell them to home business so it sounds like at the shop lol


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know if it is just me, but the Copam sounds like R2D2 trying to do the Macarena.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

He he he.. great info Chani... and it just bring back to my memory when I used to print big schematic circuits in my Epson LX800 impact printer.
Late at night, it sounded incredible loud, well it probably was loud at all times, but I used to use it late, after work, my only free time to play err work with it.
What a time those times


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

What is R2d2 ?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

plan b said:


> What is R2d2 ?


he he he the little robot from Star Wars


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

prometheus said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but the Copam sounds like R2D2 trying to do the Macarena.


No my refine series sounds like R2D2 but it still cut the stars better then the graphtec and roland


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I know I was just playing with you guys,, LOL


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

plan b said:


> I know I was just playing with you guys,, LOL


I thought so...or you were from Mars..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will my PCutter cant cut stars becouse it died when I was cutting them LOL


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> will my PCutter cant cut stars becouse it died when I was cutting them LOL


 
You will be getting a new cutter soon.


----------

